# Our best and only Draft Plan



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Ok so we dropped a little bit. No big deal, here's why. It looks as if Atlanta or Portland might be shopping their pick. IMO we need one of the Top 3 Bogut, Williams, or Paul. I think the order will go:

Milwaukee: Andrew Bogut
Atlanta: Chris Paul
Portland: Marvin Williams
New Orleans: Gerald Green
Charlotte:?????

A few ideas have come to my mind. First theres the obvious of keeping our picks and taking the best available player thats not a PF. Trade our 5th and 13th and move up to either 2nd or 3rd. And one that I just thought up was trading our 5th and 13th for a Top 3 pick, and buying Memphis' 19th pick. Here we get a Top pick and a mid first rounder to fit a position, say Jarret Jack, Joey Graham, Rashad McCants, Andrew Bynum, Andray Blatche, and so on. 

On my last opinion, we could end up with a Marvin Williams and Jarret Jack combo.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

theres a chance felton could still be there at 13, i dont like trading two lottos for one.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Doubt felton gets passed lakers


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Deron Williams? He would be a good pick, and at 13 maybe someone like Charlie V or May, this is make-or-brake draft for the Cats.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I don't personally like Deron, his size scares me.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Go DJ! said:


> Deron Williams? He would be a good pick, and at 13 maybe someone like Charlie V or May, this is make-or-brake draft for the Cats.



Make or break draft? :laugh: Come on, it is only their second year. They've got some time. 

They are off the great start. They've got a more than solid PF that will be a player for the next 10-12 yrs. A Primoz Brezec has been a nice surprise for them and Gerald Wallace has a lot of room for improvement.

If they can just pick up a couple of solid players this draft, they'll be in the playoffs within a few years which would be a great feat for an expansion team.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

JNice said:


> Make or break draft? :laugh: Come on, it is only their second year. They've got some time.
> 
> They are off the great start. They've got a more than solid PF that will be a player for the next 10-12 yrs. A Primoz Brezec has been a nice surprise for them and Gerald Wallace has a lot of room for improvement.
> 
> If they can just pick up a couple of solid players this draft, they'll be in the playoffs within a few years which would be a great feat for an expansion team.


Lol, what I ment was that this is the draft that could make them the future champs if they play their cards right. But Deron would be a good pick for you guys, but if he's there at 4, without a doubt take Marv! He's amazing and I can just picture him and Emeka playing together, it would be something to see.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

If Atlanta picks Paul then it's easy. Portland selects M. Williams and if gerald Green gets to #5 Charlotte selects him. Then Portland tells Charlotte who to draft at #13 and you do the trade.

It get's a little hairy if Atlanta takes M. Williams though. Portland wants nothing to do with Paul, so they can't risk drafting him for the Bobcats since NO might take Green. If NO takes Green in this scenario then Charlotte couldn't draft anyone Portland wants.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Bobcats fans, what are the plans for Rush?


----------



## 1960cadillac (May 16, 2005)

I Think They Should Resign Rush,back 2 The Draft If Green Isnt Available Take Either Websteror Rudy Fernandez At 5 And Take Charlie V At 13


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

1960cadillac said:


> I Think They Should Resign Rush,back 2 The Draft If Green Isnt Available Take Either Websteror Rudy Fernandez At 5 And Take Charlie V At 13


We would be the laughing stock of the NBA Draft if we took Fernandez or Webster at 5. We can grab either one of them at 13


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Maybe Tiago Splitter at 13? nbadraft.net has you guys taking Green with #5 and Antonie Wright at 13. But if Splitter feel that far and V and May were already gone(I doubt that will happen) would guys want him?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Ya i'd take him. Ive seen him play and hes a good player, young and has potential.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Charlotte_______, I just saw some clips as well, and I must agree. He seems to be a dominate type on defense and layed back, knowing when to pick his spots on offense. With the right coaching, Tiago could be something very big. The only thing I dont like about him is...he won't be around when the Heat pick.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Go DJ! said:


> Charlotte_______, I just saw some clips as well, and I must agree. He seems to be a dominate type on defense and layed back, knowing when to pick his spots on offense. With the right coaching, Tiago could be something very big. The only thing I dont like about him is...he won't be around when the Heat pick.


Ya, I think he is pretty much guaranteed lottery, if not he won't fall past 17. Draftcity has him compared to a taller Emeka Okafor. Hopefully has some strong workouts, or for you guys maybe some bad ones


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Ya, I think he is pretty much guaranteed lottery, if not he won't fall past 17. Draftcity has him compared to a taller Emeka Okafor. Hopefully has some strong workouts, or for you guys maybe some bad ones


Lol, yeah, I wouldnt mind a "broken foot" or a "cold" when he has to workout for other teams, but is fine when he works out for the heat. on draft.net they compare him to Pau, I can see some simularities. No matter where he goes though, Ill be pulling for Tiago. Anyway, Ill post a lot here since the Cats are my third favorite team behind the Spurs and Heat.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> If Atlanta picks Paul then it's easy. Portland selects M. Williams and if gerald Green gets to #5 Charlotte selects him. Then Portland tells Charlotte who to draft at #13 and you do the trade.
> 
> It get's a little hairy if Atlanta takes M. Williams though. Portland wants nothing to do with Paul, so they can't risk drafting him for the Bobcats since NO might take Green. If NO takes Green in this scenario then Charlotte couldn't draft anyone Portland wants.


I see this as something that could really happen. It all depends on who Atlanta and New Orleans would draft or else it can never go through. Would Charlotte fans mind trading #5 and #13 for Marvin Williams though?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i think getting deron williams and johan petro/ channing frye would be the cats' best bet. I would say get granger but really, they dont need him like a pg.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Ahh, no Tiago. Maybe Charlie V now at 13 would be good for us if he's there. The Uconn connection could be back together again!


----------

